# GTX 580 Kühler



## Seraphiris (11. November 2010)

*GTX 580 Kühler*

Hallo,

Gibt es schon VGA Kühler für die GTX580?
Wenn ja welche?


----------



## hwk (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



Seraphiris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es schon VGA Kühler für die GTX580?
> Wenn ja welche?



Ich glaube alle GTX 480 Kühler müssten auch auf die 580 passen.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

die min. 40€ für einen Kühler kannste doch lieber in ein besseres als das referenzdesign investieren, so bleibt dann auch noch die Garantie erhalten!


----------



## Seraphiris (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> die min. 40€ für einen Kühler kannste doch lieber in ein besseres als das referenzdesign investieren, so bleibt dann auch noch die Garantie erhalten!



Ich hab mir die Palit Sonic vorgestellt da die von Palit aus OC ist und wollte mir Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro VGA Cooler eine in diese Richtung nehmen


----------



## hwk (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



Seraphiris schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Palit Sonic vorgestellt da die von Palit aus OC ist und wollte mir Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro VGA Cooler eine in diese Richtung nehmen



Wenn dann den Accelero Xtreme Plus... der Pro passt nämlich nicht^^


----------



## Seraphiris (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



hwk schrieb:


> Wenn dann den Accelero Xtreme Plus... der Pro passt nämlich nicht^^



Ups sry hab net aufgepasst ^^ hab nur schnell geschaut welcher der für Gefroce und welcher für ATI ist XD
Und du bist dir sicher dass GTX480 Kühler auf GTX 580 passen?


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

ich glaube Sparkle hat doch ein Eigen-Design mit Accelero Xtreme Plus am start, das wär doch ideal!

Ansonsten wäre wohl der Thermalright Shaman oder Spitfire mit entsprechendem VRM Kühler die erste Wahl, ist zwar sauteur aber dafür sehr kühl und leise!


----------



## hwk (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



Seraphiris schrieb:


> Ups sry hab net aufgepasst ^^ hab nur schnell geschaut welcher der für Gefroce und welcher für ATI ist XD
> Und du bist dir sicher dass GTX480 Kühler auf GTX 580 passen?



Ziemlich, die Bohrungen müssten die selben sein, die Heatspreader sind soweit ich weiß gleich groß, aber evtl kann ja ein PCGH Team Mitglied mal was dazu sagen!


----------



## Seraphiris (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

oder doch lieber ne ati radeon hd 5970


----------



## Nyuki (11. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

mit VGA Kühler noch nichts gefunden so richtig.Ich warte bis auf eine 580 GTX SOC mit laulosen kühler unter last wie meine + mehr power und vvl sogar noch billiger.


----------



## Seraphiris (12. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Die 480 Lüfter sind nach anfrage bei caseking nicht kompatibel da die 480 eine andere Architektur als die 580 nutzt


----------



## elohim (12. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



Seraphiris schrieb:


> Die 480 Lüfter sind nach anfrage bei caseking nicht kompatibel da die 480 eine andere Architektur als die 580 nutzt



News | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA


----------



## BlackHawk3 (13. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Ich hätte ne EVGA GTX580 genommen, da geht nie Garantie verloren und du hast 10 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

solltest mal warten die zulieferer sind auch nich so schnell ^^


----------



## Pyrodactil (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Der Arctic Plus passt ganz sicher, werde ihn demnächst selbst verbauen. Caseking schütz sich nur mit Ihrer Aussage, weil er offiziell noch nicht von Arctic freigegeben wurde. Das 2te pic ist übrigens die passende (fehlende)Backplate. Hatte sie aus nem 2mm V2A-Blech lasern lassen und auf meiner 480er verschraubt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Und ist das jetzt kühler/leiser als der referenz vapor kühler der 580?


----------



## Pumpi (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Ihr müsst euch bitte dieses geile Video zum Shaman reinziehen ! Der kühler + nebenstehender Kühlung sollte auch auf jedenfall auf die 580 passen 

YouTube - Thermalright Shaman + GeForce 480 (1 hour Furmark & 3DMARK06)


----------



## SESOFRED (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Irgendwas hat die Dame falsch gemacht denn ich erreiche mit 1,1V @ 870 Chiptakt nur 62 Grad.


----------



## jupph (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Irgendwas hat die Dame falsch gemacht denn ich erreiche mit 1,1V @ 870 Chiptakt nur 62 Grad.



Dito.
Beim Lüfter des Shamans auf 100%, 1,125v und 900MHz 58°C.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (22. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Sieht halt doch NUR gut aus....die Karte


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Lasst Ihr den Lüfter übers Board per PWM steuern, oder seid Ihr ständig manuell am regeln?
Bin am überlegen ob sich nen Adapterkabel von PWM auf Mini-PWM lohnt, da das 480er VGA-BIOS erst ab 74°C hochregelt. Bei der 285er konnte man ja noch die Fanspeed IC Settings anpassen.  siehe pics


----------



## Pumpi (24. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Mach Dir doch per After Burner deine Lieblingslüfterkurve.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler*

Ich habe einen Adapter und gebe min. Drehzahl drauf und ab 90° dann volle Drehzahl - erreiche ich aber eh nur mit Furmark.


----------

